# (( نوميديا.الجزائر قديما. ارض القديسبن الشهداء ))



## mary_christeen (5 يناير 2009)

سلام وتحيه من اخوتكم في المسيح في الجزائر اعرف جيدا ان الكثيرين منكم لم يسمعوا عن مسيحي الجزائر الا القليل وهنالك من الاصدقاء من اعلمني بانه لم يسمع بتواجد  مؤمنين في الجزائر .
لكن عدم معرفه الناس بذلك تجعل من مقوله القديس اوغسطين (( نوميديا.الجزائر قديما. ارض القديسبن الشهداء ))
في طي كتب التاريخ فقط.....
لكنني احمل حب بلدي في دمائي واتحسر كثيرا حين اصدم بما تتداوله وسائل الاعلام عنه وتغرس في اذهان الجميع انه لم تطاه رحمة الرب ورعايته لكن كونوا على يقين لم يمنع الرب الجزائر هدايته ولا عنايته 
ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا ابدا .​


----------



## المزاحم (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخونا جدا وربنا يبارك الجزائر وشعب جزائر  والجزائر كلها للمسيح


----------



## mary_christeen (6 يناير 2009)

* لا شكر على واجب صلي من اجل الجزائريين من فضلك اختك ماري كرستين *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليكي ماري


وربنا يحمي كل اولاده في الجزائر

​*


----------



## amjad-ri (13 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الكورة

بركة القديس معكم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (14 يناير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الصور الرائعه​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووره​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (12 مارس 2009)

*جميله الصورة قوى
وربنا يحمى كل شعبه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الصورة جميلة اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------

